# 48 Hour Holiday Kayak Sale!



## ckspaddler (Sep 25, 2008)

*Take $100 off any kayak, boat, or board in stock at CKS. Valid for items $599 or more. December 10-11th 2009 only.*
For more info, and other holiday promotions click here:
CKS| Holiday Promotions


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Jefe, Nomad 8.5?*

Any chance you have a Jefe or Nomad 8.5 in stock for the sale? I'm not seeing any...

- Alex


----------



## mjpowhound (May 5, 2006)

Kind of weird you have a Jackson boat in an ad for a sale that excludes Jackson boats.


----------



## Airborne2504 (Jul 11, 2008)

*NVM last post*

I found 'em on there, my bad, guess I was lookin' at the 'sale/clearance' section.


----------

